# BMW Check-up



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Does anyone know a good place to do a check up on a 2nd car BMW?

Regards


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

I am no expert but isn't the official BMW dealer a good place to start? Thats where I would go....


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

2500 aed for a checkup - thats insane..


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Running a German car in the desert is insanity in general, so you're already there.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There speaks the voice of no experience, I've run German cars here for six years with no problems albeit their not BMW's. if you want to get it checked get in touch with House of Cars, their workshops are up behind the VW garage on SZR and they should be a lot more competitive on price.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

looper said:


> I am no expert but isn't the official BMW dealer a good place to start? Thats where I would go....


AGMC are a bucket of steaming sh*t

They can't fix a broken sentence let alone a sophisticated but scarily fragile piece of German art.

Go to the BMW owners forum, they heartily recommend two or so garages (real BMW guys, not some knobends who got a certifcate if BMWellry from the offsite university of Cantfindmybuttwithbothhands)


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> There speaks the voice of no experience, I've run German cars here for six years with no problems albeit their not BMW's. if you want to get it checked get in touch with House of Cars, their workshops are up behind the VW garage on SZR and they should be a lot more competitive on price.


Sadly (cough) I am about to wave goodbye to mine...
I will not be returning to BMW whilst I am here in the desert.
I bought a Premium Selection car from AGMC and payed through the nose wanting the factory 2 year warranty. What did I get?

Fuel injection-failed
Computer-failed
Electric windows-failed
Dashboard-failed (I kid you not!)
Air conditioning-failed
Sport mode gear shift switch-failed
Electric folding mirrors-failed 4 times

And the saddest part? the quickest fix AGMC could manage on any of these items was several days.

Hello Nissan put the kettle on...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Never had any problems with either VW or Porsche here and are both Ze Germanz!


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

wazza2222 said:


> Sadly (cough) I am about to wave goodbye to mine...
> I will not be returning to BMW whilst I am here in the desert.
> I bought a Premium Selection car from AGMC and payed through the nose wanting the factory 2 year warranty. What did I get?
> 
> ...


Mate, you are scaring me like hell  What sort of BMW do you have ? lol


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

telecompro said:


> Mate, you are scaring me like hell  What sort of BMW do you have ? lol


135i 
It's warranty expires in December so it goes out the door in November. It's that bad.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> ...offsite university of Cantfindmybuttwithbothhands...


Hey that's my Alma mater you are talking about!!!


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

Das Autoworks, Al Quoz

Give Jean-Loup or Ayham a call: 04-379-1386


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

_DXB_ said:


> Das Autoworks, Al Quoz
> 
> Give Jean-Loup or Ayham a call: 04-379-1386


number is not correct


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got an X5 which spends more time in the garage (AD not DXb so can't help) than it does on the road. It's a crock of sh**e 

Need to get rid ASAP and swop it for a reliable Japanese motor.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I've got an X5 which spends more time in the garage (AD not DXb so can't help) than it does on the road. It's a crock of sh**e
> 
> Need to get rid ASAP and swop it for a reliable Japanese motor.


Whys that? Did you buy it second hand or brand new?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

telecompro said:


> number is not correct


Well done. You can afford a BMW.
Does this mean that you require others to use google for you?
I've always felt BMW drivers had a false sense of entitlement.

Good grief!

He gave you a name, and a company.
It's easy from there.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

vantage said:


> Well done. You can afford a BMW.
> Does this mean that you require others to use google for you?
> I've always felt BMW drivers had a false sense of entitlement.
> 
> ...


You got your period Vantage? settle down mate!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

telecompro said:


> Whys that? Did you buy it second hand or brand new?


New 4 years ago

Utter utter sh**e


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

vantage said:


> Well done. You can afford a BMW.
> Does this mean that you require others to use google for you?
> I've always felt BMW drivers had a false sense of entitlement.
> 
> ...


Calm down mate, take it easy ...Its the weekend


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

vantage said:


> I've always felt BMW drivers had a false sense of entitlement.


+1... 

Never owned one, never will...


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

imac said:


> +1...
> 
> Never owned one, never will...


Please expand lads, I am intrigued...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> Please expand lads, I am intrigued...


My BIL has a 7 series, it spends atleast a week every two months in the shop, he has probably spent a quarter of what he paid for the car on keeping it drive-able...

When its in the shop and he has to use his other car (which is also german, a Mercedes - his wife's car) he tells people that its his "backup", and thumbs his nose at anyone driving less than an 5 series...

One of his cousins has a 5 series, and he is considered "middle class"...


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

imac said:


> My BIL has a 7 series, it spends atleast a week every two months in the shop, he has probably spent a quarter of what he paid for the car on keeping it drive-able...
> 
> When its in the shop and he has to use his other car (which is also german, a Mercedes - his wife's car) he tells people that its his "backup", and thumbs his nose at anyone driving less than an 5 series...
> 
> One of his cousins has a 5 series, and he is considered "middle class"...


So he prefers the merc over bmw?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

telecompro said:


> *So he prefers the merc over bmw?*


And *that* is what you took away from imac's post ......


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

imac said:


> My BIL has a 7 series, it spends atleast a week every two months in the shop, he has probably spent a quarter of what he paid for the car on keeping it drive-able...
> 
> When its in the shop and he has to use his other car (which is also german, a Mercedes - his wife's car) he tells people that its his "backup", and thumbs his nose at anyone driving less than an 5 series...
> 
> One of his cousins has a 5 series, and he is considered "middle class"...


One **** does not a **** shower make!


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

where are you guys getting all these faulty beemers? i ran a e46 330ci back in aus from 2003 to 2011 from 0 to 110k kms, it never failed, like ever. are dubai bmws different?


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

saraswat said:


> And that is what you took away from imac's post ......


Easy broo..easyy


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

zed_kid said:


> where are you guys getting all these faulty beemers? i ran a e46 330ci back in aus from 2003 to 2011 from 0 to 110k kms, it never failed, like ever. are dubai bmws different?


I think their "GCC" spec just isn't up to summer conditions here so they run into problem after problem


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

zed_kid said:


> where are you guys getting all these faulty beemers? i ran a e46 330ci back in aus from 2003 to 2011 from 0 to 110k kms, it never failed, like ever. are dubai bmws different?


Snap! my e46 330i back in Un Zud has nearly 200 thousand K's on it and runs like a Swiss watch. The cars just cannot hack the heat and dust in the Middle East. Not designed for it and not meant for it. The losers who have the franchise here can't do their jobs and think a shiny showroom makes them just like Germans.

GCC spec basically stands for 'Just like every other one but really unreliable'


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> Snap! my e46 330i back in Un Zud has nearly 200 thousand K's on it and runs like a Swiss watch. The cars just cannot hack the heat and dust in the Middle East. Not designed for it and not meant for it. The losers who have the franchise here can't do their jobs and think a shiny showroom makes them just like Germans.
> 
> GCC spec basically stands for 'Just like every other one but really unreliable'


Likewise, I ran a BMW 123d in UK from new and sold it with 150K km on it after 4 years.
It was updated to 251 bhp the week I bought it and it only needed tyres, brakes and regular services in the whole time I had it - even though it was uprated and I drove it like it was intended.
It was 100% reliable and the only thing that needed doing under warranty was number plate lights were renewed (these were LED modules - not normal bulbs)

Two things to note regarding this brand in UAE compared with Europe
1) I am not convinced they are well suited to this climate and sand conditions
2) In Europe diesel is king - whereas vast majority of cars sold here are petrol.
3) BMW is a global brand and not all their cars are made in Europe. I believe the bigger SUVs are made in USA - X5 , X6.
Not all car factory outputs are equal!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## BigJo (Nov 2, 2012)

_DXB_ said:


> Das Autoworks, Al Quoz
> 
> Give Jean-Loup or Ayham a call: 04-379-1386


If you need something done, I would not go there. It's all about how well you know either of them. Otherwise they will show you the door; they are clearly operating far beyond capacity. 

Having said that, I think it's best to go check it out for yourself. I'm looking for quality shops, if anybody else knows a good place please share.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

So, Telecompro, did you actually buy a BMW? 

I missed this thread last August but vaguely remember an earlier one in which you were soundly advised not to buy an used BMW...

Japanese is the way to go here.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> So, Telecompro, did you actually buy a BMW?
> 
> I missed this thread last August but vaguely remember an earlier one in which you were soundly advised not to buy an used BMW...
> 
> Japanese is the way to go here.


Yes i did buy a BMW in the end  so far so good...but i kind of regret it and wished i have bought a 4x 4 ..makes alot of sense here in Dubai!


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

BigJo said:


> If you need something done, I would not go there. It's all about how well you know either of them. Otherwise they will show you the door; they are clearly operating far beyond capacity.
> 
> Having said that, I think it's best to go check it out for yourself. I'm looking for quality shops, if anybody else knows a good place please share.


I went to X-service center who are very professional and know what they are doing..they are Bmw specialists!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Keeping my mouth shut. Keeping my mouth shut.

Hey, at least you can always say you owned a BMW. 



telecompro said:


> Yes i did buy a BMW in the end  so far so good...but i kind of regret it and wished i have bought a 4x 4 ..makes alot of sense here in Dubai!


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Keeping my mouth shut. Keeping my mouth shut.
> 
> Hey, at least you can always say you owned a BMW.


 haha true that...no comments please!


----------

